# Dog show hangover



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We were at a large three day obedience show last weekend. They were pretty much all day affairs. It was a great time! My question to this group is does anyone else experience the foggy Monday's after? I am not much of a drinker but it was the best description I could come up with..I really think it is the lack of adrenaline but my girlfriends sure got a kick out of the title. BTW we did good. got our UDX6 ,OM7.HIT and 2-HC's.87 OTCH points.:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Geez, you picked up almost a whole OTCH in one weekend. You don't need all those points since I know you already have way, way, more than 100.....why don't you pass some my way? Congrats on your success!

I always feel depressed driving home from a dog show, I know it's back to the "real world."


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Way to represent! That's awesome news!

Yep, the way I would equate it would be it's as if you're literally on Cloud 9 and now you're having to deal with earth and earthlings--especially when you've had a successful run during a weekend, or even if you've had one successful day out of the weekend--I do believe in that phrase "my head is in the clouds." 

When you haven't done so well, for whatever reason--and certainly the main one is usually operator error in obedience--then you've never really left earth--and I don't think you have as much of a transition--certainly you still have an opportunity to reflect and use it as a learning experience, but I don't think your mood is as naturally "high."


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! 
And yes, I have trial hangovers whether I do well or not so well.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Geez, you picked up almost a whole OTCH in one weekend. You don't need all those points since I know you already have way, way, more than 100.....why don't you pass some my way? Congrats on your success!
> 
> I always feel depressed driving home from a dog show, I know it's back to the "real world."


Jodie , I think he may be that once in a lifetime dog.(I hope not) He has done more for me than I could have ever dreamed of. This is my 1st Utility dog after being out of obedience for 12 years. He is what dreams are made of! My 1st OTCH point was 20 months ago and now he has 860.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I completely hear you on this. It must be the adrenaline spikes, the forgetting to eat, the rushing around, and the coffee! I am seriously in awe of your accomplishments- still only a dream for Tally and me as we, so far, are working on CDX leg number two!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Jodie , I think he may be that once in a lifetime dog.(I hope not) He has done more for me than I could have ever dreamed of. This is my 1st Utility dog after being out of obedience for 12 years. He is what dreams are made of! My 1st OTCH point was 20 months ago and now he has 860.


Grins - I have had several once in a lifetime dogs - depending on what my focus was at that time 

Dream dog, he probably is but it takes 2 to make the team. And it sounds like you two are a dream team.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow--he does sound like an amazing dog!!
I too have just returned from a "dog show weekend". It is very hard to get back to the "real world". We had so much fun, first night in a hotel for Casey, lots of awesome teams to watch, friends to catch up with and SO MUCH FUN. We managed to also get our first Q in Open B. We have our CDX in A, but are doing Open B for "practice", while getting ready for utility. I can't remember what my weekends were like before Casey and obedience!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Wow--he does sound like an amazing dog!!
> I too have just returned from a "dog show weekend". It is very hard to get back to the "real world". We had so much fun, first night in a hotel for Casey, lots of awesome teams to watch, friends to catch up with and SO MUCH FUN. We managed to also get our first Q in Open B. We have our CDX in A, but are doing Open B for "practice", while getting ready for utility. I can't remember what my weekends were like before Casey and obedience!!


Congratulations on the Open B Q .. and for the first successful hotel night


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Wow--he does sound like an amazing dog!!
> I too have just returned from a "dog show weekend". It is very hard to get back to the "real world". We had so much fun, first night in a hotel for Casey, lots of awesome teams to watch, friends to catch up with and SO MUCH FUN. We managed to also get our first Q in Open B. We have our CDX in A, but are doing Open B for "practice", while getting ready for utility. I can't remember what my weekends were like before Casey and obedience!!


Congrats on the Q...I hope the Motel was fun too! I would keep up the good work. It helps keep you both fresh and ready for the ring! Best of luck!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I completely hear you on this. It must be the adrenaline spikes, the forgetting to eat, the rushing around, and the coffee! I am seriously in awe of your accomplishments- still only a dream for Tally and me as we, so far, are working on CDX leg number two!


Yes, the only difference for me is my caffeine of choice is Diet pop... Best of luck with the next two legs...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey way to go!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> !
> 
> I always feel depressed driving home from a dog show, I know it's back to the "real world."


 This is exactly how I feel lol.

HUGE congrats! What an awesome weekend


----------

